# Get Gorgeous Tea - good for your skin



## Ashley (Aug 18, 2008)

"The Republic of Tea hopes you'll drink your way to a clearer complexion. Its Get Gorgeous tea ($10) has been out for a while now, promising to clarify skin with its blend of organic red tea and herbs.

It's a rooibos tea from Africa, and I'm a fan of this stuff in general. It's smooth and has a vaguely nutty flavor. The blend also has chamomile (said to soothe skin) and the chaste berry, which is meant to balance hormones so you break out less often during that time of the month."

The blogger tried the tea for a few weeks but didn't really see any results.

from BellaSugar

Ingredients:

Ingredients: Rooibos (leaf), Orange (peel), Hibiscus (flower), Chamomile (flower), Red Clover (flower) Chaste Berry (fruit), Burdock (root), Natural Pomegranate Flavor.

Price $10

at The REPUBLIC of TEA - Exquisite Green Tea, Red Tea, White Tea, Black Tea, Oolong Tea and More.

Would you try it? Or stick to your regular favorite tea?


----------



## x33cupcake (Aug 18, 2008)

oh nice.. too bad i'm not a fan of tea. i wouldn't try it unless i knew for sure that it gave good results.


----------



## Dragonfly (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm always cynical about these kinds of products promising better skin.

I'll stick to my Chai tea thanks


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 19, 2008)

I don't really see how it would affect the skin unless you were bathing your face in it.

I love all types of tea though, so I would try it just because I like tea. I wonder if all rooibos tea works the same, or whether it is that one specifically? I quite like red tea blends... We have australian rooibos tea I think!


----------



## magosienne (Aug 19, 2008)

Well, rooibos is interesting on the caffeine part, it doesn't contain much so it's ideal for the night. But i didn't really like the blends i tried in the past, so i'm not sure i would try this one.

I'm also skeptic about the promise of a good skin.


----------



## magneticheart (Aug 19, 2008)

I would give it a try but like others have said I'm sceptical over whether it would work.


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 19, 2008)

I don't think I'd use it just for the reason that i don't really drink tea with any special recipe now for beauty/health results. I'm too big of a fan of regular sweet tea lol.


----------



## grebyma (Aug 19, 2008)

it might help slightly but I doubt it would have any noticeable effect... I always see good results with just drinking plenty of water.


----------



## Bec688 (Aug 19, 2008)

Some of those ingredients are incredibly good for your skin, though it all depends on what percentages of the herbs they have used. There are certain herbal teas out there that CAN make a difference, they just need to be made up correctly.


----------



## ricababyy (Aug 20, 2008)

I'd try it. I drink black tea with honey &amp; soy.. so I'd totally be down to try this.


----------



## Anntrenton (Sep 28, 2010)

I think it's great! Drinking four or more cups of tea every day could be more beneficial than drinking water. They say that tea not only rehydrates you as well as water does, but it can also offer protection against heart disease and cancer. It is commonly thought that drinking tea leads to loss of fluid and may lead to dehydration. And according to studies, teas are really great for skin problems and helping your skin to be healthy.


----------



## ladygrey33 (Oct 6, 2010)

I LOVE tea... so I'll give it ago! Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xjackie83 (Oct 6, 2010)

sounds like a gimmick.


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Oct 14, 2010)

Ha I love this tea! I used to drink it all the time. I think the concentrations and the potency is off though. I go to an herbalist who mixes dry herbs that are similiar to the ones in this tea and I think because of the quality and potency, the herbalist one is better. It doesn't taste as good but I see results in my skin for sure.


----------



## emeraldnguyen (Jun 20, 2011)

I drink a mixture of chamomile+rose buds+dried artichoke flower+ honey every other day. It does improve the skin a lot as it cleans my body. Visibly less break out too.


----------



## magosienne (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes, artichoke helps detoxifying your liver so it's actually good to have it included in your food in some form or another. My doctor says that's why celebrities have good looking skin, because they detoxify a few times a year their liver.


----------



## Visions (Jun 23, 2011)

There is probably some science behind the formulation... so it may work for some people, but I also don't really believe drinking one tea is going to make a miracle.


----------



## Shaylynn (Jun 23, 2011)

I love tea. I'll probably try it, if it tastes good!


----------



## emeraldnguyen (Jun 25, 2011)

Think about it as a healthier choice of drinks rather than a magical though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne (Jun 28, 2011)

I agree, if you don't drink a diuretic beverage aside, at some point you gain back the waterweight you lost with tea.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 30, 2011)

FYI: Red Tea is another name for Black Tea. It comes from the same plant that gives us white tea, green tea, oolong, pu-erh tea and of course black tea. Basically this so-called "gorgeous skin" tea is nothing more than bunk to sell you overpriced tea. You can pick up Red Tea at Asian stores for under $5 for a huge container of it.


----------



## magosienne (Jun 30, 2011)

I think it's a misunderstanding people make too often, everything that is under the form of dry leaves and brewed is called tea *eyeroll*  If you look at the ingredients, there is no tea, as in camellia sinensis leaves, inside. It's rooibos from Africa and hibiscus flowers, which give red tinted water.


----------



## satojoko (Jul 1, 2011)

If this was mixed with a larger amount of burdock *and* dandelion root, it actually *would* work to clear skin up. Dandelion root in a decocted form is fabulous, powerful stuff which really does help reduce/eliminate acne breakouts. Unfortunately, due to the Canadian government's stupid, archaic 'laws' on health products, I can no longer get it here and must order from the US from iherb.com in bulk. Yet crack is readily available, go figger.....It's still cheap - the dandelion *not* the crack - but there is the extra cost of shipping which really peeves me, plus the fact that if customs decides to root around in my boxes, they will likely seize it. I gave a friend of mine a bag of it for the first time last year and he has been using it to help his symptoms from having hepatitis c for many years. He claims he always feels significantly better when drinking it and immediately feels worse when he runs out. It works by helping flush out/stimulate the liver, reducing toxins in the body, so it doesn't surprise me. Works very fast too.


----------



## magosienne (Jul 3, 2011)

He can use artichoke too for his liver.

It's very weird this attitude about dandelion, it grows so easily in a garden it's even kind of stupid. If they want to control the use of plants they'd better make sure people know how to use them.

I don't have much of a problem getting my herbs, i can order online (it peeves me too, especially when i only need one or two), or i can go to stores, with the problem of prices. Sometimes, they cannot be justified just by the cost of the plant itself. Lucky for me my local healthfood store sells around 15 plants which are cultivated in the area, so it cuts down the cost. Another issue about which i have mixed feelings is before producers could indicate some general medicinal properties on the bag, which is now forbidden. In a sense it promotes research, but considering doctors are not very much aware of herbalism, and there is even some despise about it, and there is no longer an official diploma of herbalist, people don't really know where to turn to know what plant to use for what.


----------



## divadoll (Jul 3, 2011)

Can't u just go into your back yard and dig up dandelion root and dry it?  I get the horsetail from my landscaping and dry it to use.   
 



> Originally Posted by *satojoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If this was mixed with a larger amount of burdock *and* dandelion root, it actually *would* work to clear skin up. Dandelion root in a decocted form is fabulous, powerful stuff which really does help reduce/eliminate acne breakouts. Unfortunately, due to the Canadian government's stupid, archaic 'laws' on health products, I can no longer get it here and must order from the US from iherb.com in bulk. Yet crack is readily available, go figger.....It's still cheap - the dandelion *not* the crack - but there is the extra cost of shipping which really peeves me, plus the fact that if customs decides to root around in my boxes, they will likely seize it. I gave a friend of mine a bag of it for the first time last year and he has been using it to help his symptoms from having hepatitis c for many years. He claims he always feels significantly better when drinking it and immediately feels worse when he runs out. It works by helping flush out/stimulate the liver, reducing toxins in the body, so it doesn't surprise me. Works very fast too.


----------



## riveke18 (Oct 2, 2012)

ive been drinking this lately and i really have seen a difference and if when i do get breakouts there small and controlled


----------

